# 1937 Rollfast Princeton Badged Boys Motorbike



## hzqw2l (Apr 16, 2011)

Bought this today at a local auction.  Basement fresh.  Will clean up very nicely.

I think it's a 24" Juvenile model Scout Motorbike Deluxe as shown on page 66 of Evolution of the Bicycle vol 1.

I liked it when I saw it and took a chance that it is Rarer than the 26" model.

Can't wait to clean it up.  Some old repaint on the bottom fender tips but other than that complete OG finish.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 16, 2011)

VERY VERY cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great find!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats, great score!


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 23, 2011)

*Finished.*

Cleaned and Waxed. Added the correct stand, grips and a headlight lens.  Bike looks great.  Some chrome cancer on the front rim and some pitting on the rest but I like it just like it is.


----------



## ballooney (Apr 23, 2011)

WOW!!  Gorgeous job.  My 5 year old is impressed and that's saying something!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 23, 2011)

Can you come over tomorrow morning and do my Mead Ranger?


----------



## robertc (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job, looks beautiful. I wish I could run across something in that shape.  I'm hoping to get my 6 year old grandson hooked on this hobby with me.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats the one, she's a beauty!!!!   Here's my elgin motor


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Apr 24, 2011)

that's the one, she's a beauty, here's my elgin motor bike.


----------

